# Need some advice on viagra



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

My doctor gave me a 2 pill sampler of viagra at 100 mg each. I tried one pill twice at 50 mg via splitting in half. I didn't notice a difference. I have no issues getting and maintaining an erection. Doc gave me the pills just to try it out. I didn't notice a difference at 50, so if I try the full dose pill at 100 mg, will I be able to tell a difference? Will it make me too hard? Do I risk a 4 hour hard on?

Curious about others experiences.


----------



## FascinatingLady (Mar 6, 2016)

You risk hearing loss

Sent from my LGL31L using Tapatalk


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

Why take any drug if your able to get and maintain??


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

FascinatingLady said:


> You risk hearing lose
> 
> Sent from my LGL31L using Tapatalk


What did you say?

Meh works better in person.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Thound said:


> What did you say?
> 
> Meh works better in person.


I can't see what you're saying.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

FrazzledSadHusband said:


> Why take any drug if your able to get and maintain??


I've heard that people who have used it who don't need it would get an even harder (thicker?) erection. But I also heard that if you don't need it that you may not see any difference at all.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes on the thicker harder 18y type pound a nail erection and quick recovery but never a 4 hour one


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

can probably expect a nasty headache


----------



## wantshelp (Mar 10, 2016)

I have been prescribed Viagra and others The Viagra was 100mg. I was taking it for other reasons and i also do not have Erectile Dysfunction. I tried it whole and half and saw absolutely no difference in my erection hardness or duration. Other ED meds work longer for me and give me more/harder morning erections, but I think if you don't have any trouble getting or staying hard, you probably will not benefit. It doesn't let me keep an erection after ejaculation. If it did, that would be great.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

I've found that half a pill will make me feel like 18 again, although it seems like it takes a lot longer to reach the happy ending. Loss of sensation.

Whole pill definitely gives a heck of a headache.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

When my dad was battling lung cancer he developed neuropathy, and he was telling me about taking Viagra. He was telling me about the viagra coupled with the numbness leading to difficulties having sex with my mom. I still curl up in a ball crying and shaking my head.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> My doctor gave me a 2 pill sampler of viagra at 100 mg each. I tried one pill twice at 50 mg via splitting in half. I didn't notice a difference. I have no issues getting and maintaining an erection. Doc gave me the pills just to try it out. I didn't notice a difference at 50, so if I try the full dose pill at 100 mg, will I be able to tell a difference? Will it make me too hard? Do I risk a 4 hour hard on?
> 
> Curious about others experiences.


You MUST take it on an empty stomach. I wait at least 3 hours after my last morsel. 
Try the 50mg again.
I take 50 along with 2 Aleve and 2 squirts of Afrin up my nose and wait at least 20-30 minutes.

I don't technically need it, but it makes me hard as a rock.
Been using for many years.


----------



## BBF (May 21, 2015)

Hearing loss...can't hear her saying "that's enuf honey. I'm getting sore."


----------



## Okguy (Aug 25, 2015)

You do not have to take it on an empty stomach. It works regardless


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

"Avoid eating a high-fat meal before using Viagra, which can delay the effectiveness of the medication. It is best to take the medicine on an empty stomach."

I have tried several ways to Sunday and the absolute very best is no food for 3 hours.

Taking on a full stomach reduces the effectiveness by around 40-50%, IMO.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

UMP said:


> Taking on a full stomach reduces the effectiveness by around 40-50%, IMO.


It doesn't help to have blood flow directed to digestion when you really want it going elsewhere! Besides, that bloated feeling is not conducive to horniness - and falling asleep in the middle does not leave a good impression.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Married but Happy said:


> It doesn't help to have blood flow directed to digestion when you really want it going elsewhere! Besides, that bloated feeling is not conducive to horniness - and falling asleep in the middle does not leave a good impression.


Yes, and if you have not done it with a completely empty stomach (3 hours) you don't know what you're missing. It's like a massive sex head buzz with a rock hard weapon of mass destruction.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

it's already been said, but i've tried all the 'big three' (Viagra, Cialis, levitra) and it's a total myth about getting a 4-hour hard-on.

Don't know where this urban legend started, probably some boys got together..........well, you know the fish story.

These drugs do not make you hard. they facilitate the blood engorgement in the organ by dillating the blood vessels.
to get hard you must have stimulation. that's the way the thing works (as if we didn't already know).

like the others here, i almost never require having to have them, but they are great for those occasions when for whatever reason like stress 
or performance anxiety it's not up to par. even when i have a more than adequate hard-on, these pills will make the thing even harder, if that's your jolly.

I agree also that the drawback is some minimal loss of sensation and a bit longer to come.


----------



## wantshelp (Mar 10, 2016)

jorgegene said:


> I agree also that the drawback is some minimal loss of sensation and ...


Wait, you have loss of sensation when on ED meds? Have others had the same experience?


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

wantshelp said:


> Wait, you have loss of sensation when on ED meds? Have others had the same experience?


I do not have loss of sensation. However, I can go longer for whatever reason. Feels just as good, for longer. IMO.
Been taking for years.


----------



## philreag (Apr 2, 2015)

I've tried a few and like a longer acting like Cialis. Some work, some don't.

I still think most of my ED had to do with lack of stimulus from the STBXW.

Hope to soon test if that was the problem.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> My doctor gave me a 2 pill sampler of viagra at 100 mg each. I tried one pill twice at 50 mg via splitting in half. I didn't notice a difference. I have no issues getting and maintaining an erection. Doc gave me the pills just to try it out. I didn't notice a difference at 50, so if I try the full dose pill at 100 mg, will I be able to tell a difference? Will it make me too hard? Do I risk a 4 hour hard on?
> 
> Curious about others experiences.


Why would you take it when you have no erection problems? 

The "4 hour hard on" may sound like a joke but it isn't. It is serious and painful and can cause permanent damage. I'm surprised that a Dr would give a prescription medication knowing that the patient doesn't have a problem.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

jorgegene said:


> it's already been said, but i've tried all the 'big three' (Viagra, Cialis, levitra) and it's a total myth about getting a 4-hour hard-on.
> 
> Don't know where this urban legend started, probably some boys got together..........well, you know the fish story.


Not an urban legend at all. It's called a priapism and it is serious, upto and including permanent damage to the penile tissue.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

WonkyNinja said:


> Not an urban legend at all. It's called a priapism and it is serious, upto and including permanent damage to the penile tissue.


I looked up priapism and it's real for sure, but viagra/cialis/levitra is not listed as a cause. 

_"The most common medications that cause priapism are intra-cavernous injections for treatment of erectile dysfunction (papaverine, alprostadil). Other groups reported are antihypertensives, antipsychotics (e.g., chlorpromazine, clozapine), antidepressants (most notably trazodone), anti-convulsant and mood stabilizer drugs such as sodium valproate,[7] anticoagulants, cantharides (Spanish Fly) and recreational drugs (alcohol, heroin and cocaine). Priapism has also been linked to achalasia.[citation needed] Priapism is also known to occur from bites of the Brazilian wandering spider and the black widow spider.[8] PDE-5 inhibitors have been evaluated as preventive treatment for recurrent priapism.[9"_


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

i stand corrected!

"VIAGRA can cause serious side effects. Rarely reported side effects include:

an erection that will not go away (priapism). If you have an erection that lasts more than 4 hours, get medical help right away.
If it is not treated right away, priapism can permanently damage your penis"

EEEGADS!


----------



## Forever27 (Mar 15, 2015)

I agree that the side effects can be significant and would advise not taking these drugs if there is no reason. For me - I get weird headaches and my vision can be off for a day after.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

If you are able to get and maintain an erection, you have no business taking it, unless its being used to treat another medical condition. That just doesnt make sense.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> *My doctor* gave me a 2 pill sampler of viagra at 100 mg each. I tried one pill twice at 50 mg via splitting in half. I didn't notice a difference. I have no issues getting and maintaining an erection. Doc gave me the pills just to try it out. I didn't notice a difference at 50, so if I try the full dose pill at 100 mg, will I be able to tell a difference? Will it make me too hard? Do I risk a 4 hour hard on?
> 
> Curious about others experiences.





Plan 9 from OS said:


> *I've heard that people who have used it who don't need it would get an even harder (thicker?) erection.* But I also heard that if you don't need it that you may not see any difference at all.


Does this family doctor of yours pass out samples in just two-pills-at-a-time-so-no-one-will-nitice via your dad's medicine cabinet? 

Badsanta


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

WonkyNinja said:


> Why would you take it when you have no erection problems?
> 
> The "4 hour hard on" may sound like a joke but it isn't. It is serious and painful and can cause permanent damage. I'm surprised that a Dr would give a prescription medication knowing that the patient doesn't have a problem.


I started in my early 40's. Now 54.
I went to the Dr. and said "I'm just not as hard as I used to be. I can still get an erection, but it's just not as strong."
I would rather get help for a not so hard diick than a dead diick.
Even after taking it for many years, it has not effected my ability to get hard without it. 

It's like having a race car with worn out tires. You can still race, you just can't go as hard or fast. It's time to go into the pits for some new rubber.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

yes, it might not be so simple as 'if you don't have trouble getting an erection, don't use it'. if that were 100% true, i agree.

nevertheless, most middle age to older men (even a significant # of young men too I found out btw) 
have occasional issues that are not necessarily organic.
like fluctuating testosterone levels, anxiety performance issues, stress, et.

these drugs can alleviate those rare occasions when you need a boost to get over the 'hump'.
they can be confidence boosters if nothing else. because performance is very mental.

but as with any drug, take them with caution, be aware of possible side effects and talk to the dr.

finally, i would say just take em when and only when you need em.
I'm always much happier without them.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Done with the sample pack. Cut both pills in half to have 4 attempts to try it out. Ultimately it's not for me. When you can get an erection just from minor thoughts and from the shower water alone, it's too much. It made me harder but I wouldn't say it was majorly different.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

I try and use all natural remedies.

I just whack mine with a ruler.

Kinda hurts upfront though. :frown2:


----------

